# Phalaenopsis schilleriana 'Round Leaves'



## bigleaf (Mar 11, 2011)

This is one of my favorite Phalaenopsis schilleriana origianted from Taiwan. I called it 'round leaves' because its leaves are nice and round. They could be rounder but I have trouble keeping the humidity high here in North Texas. I have this plant since 2008 - and it has grew very well on this tree fern. Flower size is 8 cm. Alas, there is no fragrance.

















This picture is comparing to Phalaenopsis schilleriana 'Pink Butterfly' AM/AOS. This is a clone that I grew in a 4 inch basket. Its roots are everywhere. Flower has excellent form, overlapping. About 6 cm NS. Again, no fragrance on this one.






And this picture is comparing to a wild open-form Phal schilleriana which has nice fragrance..smell like rose, very fragrant in the morning.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2011)

Quite a display! 

My schilleriana has two spikes and lots of branching this year, just starting to open!


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2011)

gorgeous plants. love the purple on the leaves too.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice Peter!!!

Ramon


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 12, 2011)

is 'Round Leaf' a polypoid? It is quite nice, and a different creature than the 'Pink Butterfly' or the wild type.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonderful foliage and impressive blooming!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 12, 2011)

Superb well grown plants.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, great plants, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2011)

again very nice!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 12, 2011)

Whoa!!! You definitely have too many of them...  The wild one seems to be more floriferous than the selected cultivars. Look at the number of spikes!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2011)

wow!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 12, 2011)

:clap::clap: GORGEOUS!!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 13, 2011)

Great blooms!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

excellent! round leaves = round flowers here!


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2011)

Leo Schordje said:


> is 'Round Leaf' a polypoid? It is quite nice, and a different creature than the 'Pink Butterfly' or the wild type.



Yes and seems very compact with leaves around 9" long. I have the wild type too and have had leaves over a foot long.


----------

